# Pelican tool cases



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

have you guys heard anything in regards to using a pelican case a a tool box? :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Everything expensive or fragile that I own goes in a Pelican case. Better than the cases the tool or equipment originally came in, especially since it gives you room for whatever extra accessories you have that go with that tool or piece of equipment. I'm sort of a case guy anyhow. Everything in its case, and every case has its place.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish they made a case to fit my hydraulic knock out set.
The original case I had was plastic, the hinge was wearing out so I bought a metal case. The metal case has an issue with the latches getting banged up.

Does anyone know or a decent replacement latch?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Everything expensive or fragile that I own goes in a Pelican case. Better than the cases the tool or equipment originally came in, especially since it gives you room for whatever extra accessories you have that go with that tool or piece of equipment. I'm sort of a case guy anyhow. Everything in its case, and every case has its place.


Marc?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...be+and+anchor+clip+art&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1










.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We use Pelican cases also. They are nearly indestructible. I work with folk that could break a crowbar and I have never seen a broken Pelican case


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i used to put all my fluke certifiers in them, as well as anything of value.

unbreakable, and waterproof


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

thanks a lot guys ! Any sugguestions on how to keep it organized ? know of any good liners to put in them?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thomas Dul said:


> thanks a lot guys ! Any sugguestions on how to keep it organized ? know of any good liners to put in them?


i bought it used, but i believe they all come with a foam block custom fit thing. check out their site

wow, and just saw this

http://www.pelican.com/0450/index.html


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

yea I saw that too lol , looks very big and pricey lol . I was looking for some sort of sleve system , like to hold screwdrivers and pliers


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pelican makes some nice flashlight also.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys always come up with more stuff I want to buy.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> You guys always come up with more stuff I want to buy.


 
And if you thought a Veto bag was expensive......


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You guys always come up with more stuff I want to buy.


i just got my gedore tool catalog in the mail....

check that out!


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

so i bought the 0450 case.... its awesome i strongly recommend it to any electrician, epically anyone doing service work. any suggestions/ ideas on how to make you own drawer foam? i was thinking flooring underlay... any other ideas guys?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i just got my gedore tool catalog in the mail....
> 
> check that out!


They make some cool looking stuff. They're pliers look great.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thomas Dul said:


> so i bought the 0450 case.... its awesome i strongly recommend it to any electrician, epically anyone doing service work. any suggestions/ ideas on how to make you own drawer foam? i was thinking flooring underlay... any other ideas guys?


how much that that set you back?

~Matt


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Thomas Dul said:


> so i bought the 0450 case.... its awesome i strongly recommend it to any electrician, epically anyone doing service work. any suggestions/ ideas on how to make you own drawer foam? i was thinking flooring underlay... any other ideas guys?


If you know any HVAC guys ask them to save some of the foam they use to protect the fins on larger condenser units. Real nice stuff.

Can look at grocery stores that are still under construction.


----------



## Thomas Dul (May 31, 2010)

it was $600 cdn shipped . alot of guys say that was alot for just a tool box , but when you think about it ... an electrician is a pretty cheep trade . I feel sry for mechanics who are 20k in the hole just for starter tools haha


----------



## ComitSteve (Jun 23, 2010)

$600? You spent a little more than you needed to. I got one of these about 3 months ago for $450 plus $45 shipping. http://www.pelicanonline-ralphs.com/Pelican-0450-Tool-Chest-With-Drawers.htm 

Having used this for 3 months, I would have paid $600 though. It is a hell of a tool chest. Wouldn't be the best for general construction tools necessarily. Great for small to medium sized hand tools, lots of little accessories and what not. 

You can get the foam custom cut by pelican if you send them the specs for the tools you want to fit snugly. They also have a tray insert with elastic bungee straps that you can slide wrenches, pliers, etc into. May cost a little bit though. I would definitely recommend this box to people.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I wish they made a case to fit my hydraulic knock out set.
> The original case I had was plastic, the hinge was wearing out so I bought a metal case. The metal case has an issue with the latches getting banged up.
> 
> Does anyone know or a decent replacement latch?


Why do you need a KO set? Side work? I know you don't bring them to the job site?


----------

